
How to successfully launch an MVP - amoorthy
https://blog.civikowl.com/how-to-successfully-launch-a-minimum-viable-product-188c743dab3f
======
amoorthy
Details on marketing tactics that worked and didn't with our recent launch of
a Chrome extension. Hope this is helpful to others launching their MVPs.

